# You're?



## mike2008

Bună!
Please can someone tell me the correct way to say "you're".
1. eşti frumoasă - you're beautiful?
2. Tu eşti frumoasă - you're beautiful?
Pa.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Both are correct. Romanian subject pronouns are optional (unlike in French) so you can use "tu" for emphasis or to avoid ambiguity in other cases where the verb is shared by multiple subjects (like _*Eu* sunt_ and _*Ei *sunt_).

In your examples we know you're talking about a female since the adjective "_frumos_" is declined as _frum -oasă_.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you SerinusCanaria3075.


----------



## simona02

mike2008 said:


> Bună!
> Please can someone tell me the correct way to say "you're".
> 1. eşti frumoasă - you're beautiful?
> 2. Tu eşti frumoasă - you're beautiful?
> Pa.


 

SerinusCanaria3075 gave you the correct answer.
I will add that we use the pronouns like in Italian (if you're familiar with). 
Wich means that you use the pronoun (TU) if you want to insist on the subject.
As a Romanian native, when I say "Tu eşti frumoasă", I imply that someone else isn't. It's somthing like "You, you are beautiful".
(ex: Tu eşti frumoasă, prietena ta nu / nu e / nu e frumoasă.) 
As you probably already know, (el/a) este = (el/ea) e


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult simona02.


----------

